# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Европарламент «подсел» на кришнаитские обеды

## Ananda Simha das

*Лидер брюссельских кришнаитов запустил службу доставки кришнаитских обедов и теперь кормит ими евродепутатов и простых брюссельцев.
*



Джанмаштами дас – простой бельгийский вайшнав. Служил послушником в храме, потом руководил центром ИСККОН в Антверпене, мультиинструменталист (особенно хорошо играет на аккордеоне) и полиглот (владеет английским, русским, китайским, французским и родным голландским языками). Сейчас проповедует в Брюсселе (Бельгия) и руководит службой доставки вегетарианских обедов (прасад!). Скромный, но обладающий большой внутренней силой и верой преданный Кришны, Джанмаштами дас считает распространение освященной пищи отличным способом заводить новых друзей и поддерживать храмы ИССКОН. Наш корреспондент в Европе Наталья Федотова взяла у него интервью и узнала его удивительную историю успеха.

_Почему решили сделать службу доставки обедов и как они попали в Европарламент?_

Где-то три с половиной года назад мы с женой переехали в Брюссель, чтобы взять на себя руководство небольшим бхакти-центром. Он открылся задолго до нашего прибытия, но мы его оживили: запустили классы йоги (проходят три раза в неделю), стали проводить духовные программы: по пятницам на французском, по субботам на русском, а по воскресеньям на английском языке – организовали кулинарные курсы.

Вскоре после нашего переезда один вайшнав – сотрудник Европейской Коммиссии – попросил меня готовить ему обеды. Наверное, он угостил кого-то из коллег, кому-то о нас рассказал, и слухи о вкусных вегетарианских обедах распространились по всему офису. Потом одна женщина, которая преподает йогу в Совете Европы, тоже попросила доставлять ей обеды, и прасад попал в Совет Европы. Так «открылась» служба доставки прасада-обедов. Сейчас мы ежедневно развозим 20 обедов в по офисам Евросоюза: Европарламент, Совет Европы, Европейская Комиссия – и в другие компании Брюсселя.

_Кто вдохновлял и поддерживал, когда вы запускали этот проект?_

Вначале никто не верил в успех. Даже моя жена отнеслась к идее скептически. Поэтому я и готовил, и упаковывал, и развозил обеды на велосипеде. Но теперь мы видим, что количество заявок постоянно растет само собой. Конечно, мы очень рады этому.

_Расскажите про общину, в которой вы живете._

У нас небольшая община: две семейные пары и один студент. Все мы из разных стран – Испания, Литва, Аргентина, Бельгия. Но нас объединяет служение.

_Разрешают ли вам проводить харинамы и распространять книги?_

Да, власти это разрешают, но относятся с подозрением и опаской. Но мы все равно не можем часто проводить харинамы или выходить на санкиртану – нас слишком мало. Поэтому мы проводим их, когда к нам приезжают гости из других храмов: собираемся вместе и выходим на улицы.

_Устраиваете ли вы ведические праздники?_

Пока нет. У нас пока слишком маленькая община, мы еще не готовы. Будем стараться расширить нашу общину и в следующем году провести первый фестиваль.

Несмотря на сложности, в прошлом году мы организовали большой праздник в честь 50-летия ИСККОН в Центре изобразительного искусства Bozar. Это был настоящий дипломатический прием: у нас отметились послы из Индии, с Маврикия и Фиджи, представители Европейского Парламента и итальянского правительства, три члена Джи-би-си (руководящий совет ИСККОН). На концерте выступили известные исполнители мантр и театр танца Samadhi Dance Company (кстати, он приезжает в Москву 29 ноября 2017 года).

_Что вы обычно готовите?_

Мы готовим полноценные веганские обеды: закуска, салат, первое, второе, десерт. Мы с самого начала решили готовить именно веганскую еду (без животных продуктов – молочки, меда и т.п.). Так проще: вегетарианец не откажется от веганского прасада, если он вкусный, а веганской доставки в Брюсселе не было вообще.

_Кто или что вдохновляет вас больше всего?_

Меня вдохновляют благословения старших преданных и семейная атмосфера в нашем храме.

_Какие амбиции или мечты движут вами?_

Я вспоминаю Шрилу Прабхупаду: во время первых программ в амстердамском парке Вондела он бросил взгляд на толпу хиппи, опьяненных наркотиками, и сказал ученикам, чтобы они просто кормили их прасадом и пели киртан. Подчас сложно достучаться до людей через философию, поэтому так важен прасад. Вместе с киртаном (совместным пением мантры Харе Кришна – прим. ред.) он готовит людей к пониманию философии.

Вообще, у меня есть три мечты:

Расширение общины. Я очень хочу поддерживать преданных и делать так, чтобы у них всегда был прасад. Уверен, что в будущем мы откроем еще несколько бхакти-центров с функцией доставки обедов в офисы.Повышение узнаваемости. Очень хочется развивать нашу общину и все шире распространять святое имя. Кришна дас (известный исполнитель мантр – прим. ред.) собирает по 500-1000 людей на своих концертах, и все они танцуют под Харе Кришна. Уверен, что скоро и мы сможем организовать большое мероприятие и собрать много гостей.Образование. Я хочу развивать вайшнавское образования в Брюсселе. Это тоже проявление заботы о преданных. Образовательные программы укрепляют веру тех, кто только встал на путь духовного развития.

*Смотреть видео-интервью:*

https://youtu.be/Tbvlx8Q-IaU

_
Вы – полиглот. Как знание языков помогает Вам в служении?_

Это прекрасная возможность переводить лекции, в том числе и старших преданных, и лично общаться с вайшнавами.

_Что для вас означает «бхакти»?_

Бескорыстное служение Кришне с желанием развить любовь к Нему.

*Блиц-опрос*

_Дхоти или брюки?_

Утром и в компании преданных – дхоти. Это очень удобно!

_Машина или велосипед?_

Велосипед, тем более, что недавно один преданный подарил мне экологичный электровелосипед!

_Фисгармония или мриданга?_

Фисгармония. Мриданга только тогда, когда больше некому играть.

_Танцы или песни?_

Песни. А потом уже и танцы (смеется).

_Горы или пляж?_

Горы летом и море весной.

_Хлеб или рис?_

Рис. Потому что полезнее.

_Шоколад или кэроб?_

Кэроб (полезная альтернатива какао и шоколада – прим. ред.).

Источник

----------

